# Maloof Style Chair



## Philly (17 Oct 2005)

Hi All
Well it seems to have taken forever but I have finally compelted my Sam Maloof style sculpted chair. It is made from American Black Walnut with ebony plugs. Finish is BLO and Shellac. I made a couple of mock-ups to get the joinery sussed and to work on the shaping-unfortunately I couldn't get hold of any plans and had only half a dozen pictures (from unhelpful angles :roll: ) to work from. I think it came out pretty close, though.
Oh, and there was a LOT of sanding involved. Forgot how much I hate sanding..... :wink: 





There is a gallery of pictures of the completed chair here...
http://www.philsville.co.uk/chair_gallery.htm

and the whole darn story, here......
http://www.philsville.co.uk/maloofchair1.htm

Hope you like it,
cheers
Philly


----------



## tim (17 Oct 2005)

Great stuff Philly. The seat in particular looks really impressive - wouldn't want to sit down on one of the arms by mistake though :shock: 

Only the other five to go now for the set!

BTW How did you get on with the arbortech? Looks like a pretty scary bit of kit - is it okay in practise? I have a '+1' plank of walnut that I got in an auction lot (ie 3 lengths +1) that isn't much use for anything but could be shaped into an interesting bench seat for which one of these could be ideal.



Cheers

Tim


----------



## dedee (17 Oct 2005)

Philly, it does look gorgeous but a little lonely. Will you make any more to keep it company?

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Oct 2005)

Super job Philly. Now you know why Maloof has all those apprentices!


----------



## Adam (17 Oct 2005)

Excellent - looked like it tooks hours and hours. Nice WIP shots too. Helps to see how it all comes together.

Very nice!


Adam


----------



## cambournepete (17 Oct 2005)

Philly,

I like - that's ace that is. :lol: :lol:

Also the WIP piccies are really helpful to show how it all fits together.

Pete


----------



## Alf (17 Oct 2005)

A triumph, Philly! =D> =D> =D> Never in the field of woodworking has so much sanding been done by so few to one chair. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## cambournepete (17 Oct 2005)

Just one thought Philly - how comfortable is it to sit in?
Or is that sacrilege?


----------



## Neil (17 Oct 2005)

Very nice, Philly - how about a rocker next?  

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## GCR (17 Oct 2005)

Brilliant! Great step by step photos and explanations as well!

Bob


----------



## PowerTool (17 Oct 2005)

Very nice - particularly like the step-by-step,and the skilful recovery of the damaged section.

Andrew


----------



## Philly (17 Oct 2005)

Thanks for your positive comments everyone  
The chair is very comfortable to sit in, I shaped the chair to fit my body so it shoud be. (well, for me anyway :wink: )
The rest of the set? Hmm......maybe next year..... :lol: 
I considered making a rocker-think a 2/3 size one for my daughter will be on the books for early next year (once I've recovered from sanding...... :lol: ) I've had 4 cubes of Walnut delivered recently so have no excuse....
Apprentices-now where can I get a couple of sandaholics to help me?
The Arbortech was a lot of fun-the quickest way to cover the workshop in sawdust I have discovered! :lol: A little practise beforehand is recommended because it removes wood QUICKLY. And that means mistakes happen even quicker........DAMHIK :roll: 
I just want to get back to something flat and square for some handplane therapy  
Cheers
Philly


----------



## MikeW (17 Oct 2005)

Ahh, the unvieling! Wonderful to see here. Great job, Philly! 

Can't help on the sanding. Just too darn far to go don't ya know :lol: Otherwise I would. Really I would :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oct 2005)

Philly, you just get better and better :wink: Absolutely superb chair :shock:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (17 Oct 2005)

Hi Philly

What a lovely piece of work. You must be very proud.

Well done.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## gidon (17 Oct 2005)

Fantastic chair Philly! Really impressive stuff.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Pete W (17 Oct 2005)

Wow - purely beautiful  All that sanding was worth it in the end (especially to those of us who didn't have to do it  ).


----------



## AndyBoyd (17 Oct 2005)

Wow nice work Phiily, inspires me to be quicker with my Love Chairs.

I'm just at the shaping and sanding stage, havng made all my joints.

I do hope mine turns out as well as yours though!


----------



## thomaskennedy (17 Oct 2005)

Wow that looks amazing, 

You should be very proud of yourself!

Ta, Tom


----------



## Philly (18 Oct 2005)

Many thanks for your response, folks!  
To be honest, I was sick of looking at it by the end. Wasn't sure if anyone would like it....... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly
Who is pondering a nice simple project to do next.


----------



## Drew (19 Oct 2005)

it looks excellent Philly - well done


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oct 2005)

Philly

Superb chair your accomplishments are inspirational (loved the Krenov cabinet too). From the quality of pictures it looks like your photography is well above par also. Is there no end to your talents?.


I've been buiding a table from black walnut for what seems like decades to be honest not being that experienced thought I'd bought a bad batch (all sap wood) but judging from your pictures (pre finish) my wood is very similar and seeing the superb colour & finish in yours has rekindled my enthusiasm can't wait to get stuck in and get it finished. Did you mop the shellac on or are you also skilled in the art of rubbering or whatever the correct termiology is?


----------



## Philly (20 Oct 2005)

Hi Fatcat
Thanks again for your comments-glad you enjoyed it.
I was very concerned at first with the amount of sap in the walnut-also it is difficult to see some of the sap until the finish goes on. But I quickly grew to like the look-if Sam Maloof is happy with sap then so am I :wink: 
The shellac was applied with a small piece of folded up t-shirt-quickly wiped on, two coats a time. A light rub over with steel wool after a couple of days and a coat of wax. Not quite "french polishing" but it works :lol: 
regards
Philly


----------



## mahking51 (20 Oct 2005)

Philly, Ace chair! And we know that it s STRONG don't we, 'cos I've sat in it.
Even if it did come with me when I stood up..... :lol: 
You are a marvel to do work like that, and with so few tools....!
Regards
Martin
PS Thanks for all the grinding the other day.


----------



## Waka (20 Oct 2005)

Philly

Love the chair, now its finished can I please have my tools back. :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (21 Oct 2005)

Philly.

Another chairman in the making?  

Very nice looking work and hope you have the energy to complete the other five!

Can I be rude and ask how long construction took to make the chair.


----------



## Philly (21 Oct 2005)

Hi DW
It took two months to make, although this included making two mock-ups out of pine first. I guess you could make one in a week (if you had the week off :wink: )
The other five will be a while yet :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ian Dalziel (23 Oct 2005)

Philly":3hto5nbo said:


> Hi DW
> It took two months to make,
> The other five will be a while yet :lol:



=D> beautiful Philly.....looking forward to meeting everyone at Tools 2005


----------



## Philly (23 Oct 2005)

Thanks Mate!
See ya there,
Philly


----------



## Frank D. (23 Oct 2005)

Wow,
What a beautiful chair! I'm very impressed Philly, your talent seems to know no bounds!
Appreciate the step-by-step too.
Frank


----------



## Noel (23 Oct 2005)

Me too, I'm mighty impressed. Well done Phil.

Noel


----------

